# Dracula sculpt



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, now that I have had time to get online after WF and see the comments on this, a few answers for what is out there.

1. Nearly ever picture I have seen is taken from a high angle. Guess what, this will make ANYTHING look like it's looking downward.

2. We received this first casting 2-3 days before the show. No time to build. If you look close, it's TAPED together in many places. Pinned in others. The head WILL NOT look down like this when the kit is released.

3. It does not look like a scene from the film because it is NOT from the film! This is the Broadway version of the story, not film, as we announced from day one.

4. Nothing else will be posted as far as images from us until the kit is complete. This is exactly why we stopped posting as many images as we have in the past. It's very easy to pick an image apart, and from what I can tell, most of the complainers didn't see it in person at the show. And if they did, I don't recall a single person ask a question about the position of the head. I guess it wasn't important enough at the show when I could be asked in person!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Moebius said:


> OK, now that I have had time to get online after WF and see the comments on this, a few answers for what is out there.
> 
> 1. Nearly ever picture I have seen is taken from a high angle. Guess what, this will make ANYTHING look like it's looking downward.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for sharing this as I am sure this explains many questions that has surfaced since the posting of the pics.

I did not have the pleasure of attending Wonderfest, however I am surprised that No One asked if this was the final sculpt.

Understand that test shots are sometimes changed for final production, and we do appreciate that you are releasing the Dracula figure ( Best styrene version seen to date! ).

From reading many posts here, many are anxious to get this one in their hands ( myself included ), however I would certainly wait for this one even if it was delayed to 2011.

Thanks again for creating excitment in the kit industry and for some great releases!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with AuroraFan1. This looks to be an awesome sculpt and scene! Just from what I've seen here, I'd rate this the best of the four classic monsters Moebius produced - and that's saying a lot. People are going to have fun with this kit - customizing, lighting, or just simply building it up as is.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

I agree with th above comments. This looks like a fantastic kit to be released. By far it is the one new figure that I am the most happy with. I have bought a lot of Moebius kits so far and will definately add this one to my collection. 
Ignore any negative remarks Moebius Team - remember complaining is what people like to do the most of. We have probably been guilty of this some time. I know I have. We love the kits and will continue to do so. 
I will not wait till this kit eventually arrives here in Australia (generally 2-3 months later than the US), but will send directly for it when it is released. 
Fantastic job guys. You should be proud of your company - you have helped the modelling community a great deal. May you continue for many years to come!
P.S. What future releases as you stated in another thread?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Like I just said on another Thread..".Well I think the whole Damned kit is Absolutely Fantastic...
I'm in for a number of these, it's going to make Christmas shopping a breeze this year ":thumbsup:

Mcdee


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

The guy primarily responsible for the sculpt is Adam "KreatureKid" Dougherty, whom I regard as a rising star in this field. Here is a link to a You Tube video that was done by our friends at Monster Model Review (episode #55 on their site) featuring more of his work: 




Take special note of the way that Adam is able to capture likenesses, and his overall attention to detail. I have seen the Dracula sculpt in person, and I can assure everyone that it will not disappoint. The likeness to Lugosi, for example, is as good as any I've seen. The pose is also very expressive. This will be a good one.
Ron G.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I think that the vast majority of the modelers visiting this board are,to say the very least,very impressed and mighty pleased by this Draculs sculpt.There are some fine points that we are trying to find out about,but that does not mean we are not satisfied by the results.It is true that we might make a few remarks and suggestions as far as what would please us about the final product to be issued,but it's nothing negative.It's just an exchange of ideas,and who knows,there could be a chance,although slim,that Moebius might possibly agree with a modeler's idea of a minor change to a kit before it's final production.


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

You simply had to see the kit and the sculpt to see just how perfect the likeness is. I can't wait for the kit even though I know I will not be able to do it justice, I'll sure try.

Steve


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I don't know Frank, You have hit so many home runs since starting Moebius, I would buy your new Drac sight unseen! let the nit pickers pic their nits. There are those out here like myself, who have bought every kit you have released and are VERY happy with all them!

Max Bryant


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Frank,
As I posted in the other thread, I saw the pics and thought it's a beautiful sculpt. The base is the best I've ever seen for a styrene kit, the pose is excellent, the likeness is dead-on.

Thank you!!!
Jeff


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Frank,

Hope I didn't start something that pissed you off posting the pic. You weren't there when I took the pic and I personally don't quibble much about a model anyway. I admit I did think the head was bent down a bit much but I also knew that this was just an initial and quick assembly to get it on the table for the fest. I am glad to hear he will be lifting his gaze a bit in the finished product. After buying about 95% of all the previous kits you have released you can bet I will be picking this one up as well. It will go great with my Frankenstein. I still really like the Invisible Man I built of yours and won a bronze at Wonderfest with this year. If you keep cranking out the classic monsters I will be buying them.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Howdy Frank,

I wasn't at the show. Didn't see the model there, saw the pics here of said kit your company made available, saw people discussing it, saw some concerns were mentioned and also much excitement shared as well. (To note I made no post on the matter, and will be buying this kit.)

I think everything is going to be OK.

:thumbsup:

g.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Personally, I thought I was hilarious from one not so good pic, of the negative responses.

I, for one, based on the one pic, think that the pose and backdrop are awesome.

I am not normally a figure modeler (though I did pick up the Green Goblin and might get Spidy and the Invisable man!), but I'm pretty sure I will pick this one up.

Awesome pose Frank and team!

Just my thoughts.

Andy.
:wave:


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

The Dracula kit looks great,it will be fun to build and paint this one. The figure itself is well sculpted,and the base is really cool. I wonder what the boxart will look like. Once again I'm itching for a new Moebius kit,this is becoming a habit.:thumbsup:


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moonman27 said:


> The Dracula kit looks great,it will be fun to build and paint this one. The figure itself is well sculpted,and the base is really cool. I wonder what the boxart will look like. Once again I'm itching for a new Moebius kit,this is becoming a habit.:thumbsup:


I like it as well! I'm not much of a figure modeler, but Dracula & Frankenstein were favorites of mine as a kid, so I think these are two figure kits I'd love to have!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i'm really looking forward to this kit :thumbsup:.
it looks awesome . 
hb


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Pose looks great... kit looks great... time to buy more shelving!


----------



## cribb (Jan 29, 1999)

Looks great! Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Have these photos from the Moebius Model Kits fans Facebook group been shared here yet?


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Todd,
Thanks. No, I hadn't seen these yet, but they do serve to reinforce what I said earlier about the likeness. A somewhat younger-looking Lugosi to be sure, but remember that the Broadway play occurred a few years earlier than the film version (1927 vs. 1931, to be exact). The point is that Adam really nailed this one. I can't wait to see a painted version. Hopefully by David Fisher, recalling what he did with the Moebius Frankenstein...
Ron G.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm mostly a lurker, but in regards to post #19, I gotta say "WOW!"
Thanks for posting these.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow...thats ...as ..good ...as ...it...gets.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And I actually _like _that the base is so big. I'm not normally a figure modeler, so I have a lot more fun painting and weathering a base than I do working on the figure.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

As I had stated in another thread, this sculpt looks excellent to me, and now, after seeing these pics, I also going to say that it's a "perfect" sculpt! The likeness to Lugosi is dead on imho, and combined with that awesome looking base, this kit is on the money all the way around, and in styrene too! It really doesn't get any better than this, and I can't wait to get my hands on one.
Great job Frank, I would say another home run, but this is more like a grand slam.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Home Run Moebius!...


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup, over the wall and outta the park...


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Excellent likeness of Lugosi! Suave and menacing.
Can't wait to see what folks do with this one!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

This looks fantastic! The base...the figure...now we just need some Gogos Box art like on the Mummy! Excellent job again team Moebius! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

BTW...I cant believe some people are complaining! What more do people want? The likeness is there...the pose is dynamic...a base to die for. 

Dont let the darkness sway you Frank and Dave! Please! Keep them coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

HabuHunter32 said:


> BTW...I cant believe some people are complaining! What more do people want? The likeness is there...the pose is dynamic...a base to die for.


*Complaining?*
I don't get that.
I'm already thinking about how I'm going to paint it.

I agree, the kit looks *GREAT*, best in the Moebius Monster line _(Thus Far)._


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I'll be getting it for sure! Here comes Dracula Monster Cafe!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

When I built my Moebius Mummy, I had an instant flash back to the 60's when I built the Aurora Monsters. I am looking forward to my shelf displaying The Mummy, The Invisible Man, Frankenstein's Monster, Dracula and the Creature from the Black Lagoon.

I am very happy with all I have seen, all I have bought and all that will be coming soon!

It is amazing that I can feel like it is the 60's only having way cooler kits, better skills and more patience to spend more than an afternoon and a tube of glue on a single model!

Mark Dean


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

I saw this kit in person at Wonderfest, and have to say that it is, without doubt, my favorite Dracula kit of all time. The inclusion of an INCREDIBLE base and backdrop just bump this figure kit into the stratosphere, and as for the figure itself: imho, it has one of the finest headsculpts I've seen, capturing a perfect likeness of Lugosi.

Frank, you should be really proud to have the Moebius name attached to this one; it's a grade A winner!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Now these are better pictures.Great face sculpt for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

glad you like him guys :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kreaturekid said:


> glad you like him guys :thumbsup:


Like Him???.What an understatement....I LOVE HIM!!!

I'll need a few of these kits, one to build as is...one for a long standing dio I've been working on...one for luck and one for no particular reason at all :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

kreaturekid said:


> glad you like him guys :thumbsup:


Welcome to Hobbytalk Adam! 
Awesome sculpt on Bela, a perfect likeness! Can't wait to get a few of these.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

Mr kreaturekid, you did a great job! 
It's terrific to see my sketches come to life! 
I was asked last November, by Dave & Frank, to design and draw up a pose and a base for the new Bela Dracula kit for approval and for the sculptor to work from. 

If a picture paints a thousand words...well--you are only getting around 450 to 500 words, so far. In other 'words'--there are more tricks and treats to come.

...and for that reason...the sketches will have to remain a mistery for a little while longer. I will post them when the man gives the word. They might appear on the Moebius web site, too.


----------



## kreaturekid (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome guys  this was an amazing model to work on. Thank you Moebius for giving me this opportunity! Im glad i made you modelers happy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Jim Craig said:


> Mr kreaturekid, you did a great job!
> It's terrific to see my sketches come to life!
> I was asked last November, by Dave & Frank, to design and draw up a pose and a base for the new Bela Dracula kit for approval and for the sculptor to work from.
> 
> ...


Hmmm very subtle Jim 
Well I for one, can't wait for the other half of the picture to unfold,so to speak:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Adam, my hats off to you. You did a fantastic job. You should be proud! Bravo!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jim Craig said:


> Mr kreaturekid, you did a great job!
> It's terrific to see my sketches come to life!
> I was asked last November, by Dave & Frank, to design and draw up a pose and a base for the new Bela Dracula kit for approval and for the sculptor to work from.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim, 
Welcome to Hobbytalk! 
You guys make a great team, between your designs and Adams sculpting, all I can say is "WOW"! 
I can't wait to see what you have in store for the future with Moebius.
There are a great bunch of folks here on Hobbytalk, and I hope that you guys will get to meet everyone and have some fun here.
Keep up the great work!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the look of the figure from the pictures. I'm sure I'll buy at least two of them when they are released. What I would like to have seen were more parts. Unlike the Invisible Man kit, which has a bunch of small parts to put together and paint, there appears to be just the base, wall, pillar and figure on this one. Still, I'm looking forward to getting it and whatever Moebius comes up with in the future.


----------



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, Kitzilliastein58! I agree. (Gee, that's a mouth full!  )

mr. victor...read my post...it might clear things up a bit for you.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm Jim, Its sounds like there might be more to this kit than meets the eye! You made a heck of a sketch for Adam to work from. Hats off to you as well! One good Bravo deserves another! sooo.. Bravo! to you


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Welcome to the board Adam and kudos on a great sculpt! Saw in person at WF and it is cool!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Excellent likeness, very nice. Will there be an armadillo in the kit or would that movie armadillo be copyright by Universal?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Tim H. said:


> Excellent likeness, very nice. Will there be an armadillo in the kit or would that movie armadillo be copyright by Universal?


If it's armadillos you want, go here:

http://headlesshearseman.com/p/Drac.html

And scroll to the bottom of the page.

- GJS


----------

